# Little Dunkin..........



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well....he shouldn't be there long....who can resist that cute puppy face??


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Be still my heart!!!!!!!!!!! What an absolute joy he's going to be!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is perfect?!!!!!!! Who could fault that angel?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like a feisty little devil. Jeremy is right he won't be there long.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh yes, there is one thet will go fast to a new home.......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a cutie. I think I see a little devilment in those eyes. I agree it won't be long.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Devil is a understatement..... Dunkin is a handful...........................


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

What a great looking fella! With a face like that he's supposed to be a handful. Too Cute!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww, he's precious! How could there be a devil in that cute little body? Hehehehe, bet he's lots of fun.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A very cute redhead. I cant believe that someone didnt love his coat. it looks great to me. He looks like he is ready to jump right into the gang. Love that little sparkle in the eye.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

love the redheads, he will be in a happy forever home soon.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*you rock maggies mom*

Little Dunkin is adorable. puppy peach fuzz, gotta love it!
I am sure he is feeling pretty confident in your hands,
I am also sure he felt the negativity in his first home,
the little guy will test the waters and feel his oats,
but that is what puppies are supposed to do.
Thank you so much for giving him the chance to be himself
you are the greatest! 
hopefully the right forever home is just around the corner
and you will have some nerves left...LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good looking doggy. Hopefully he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh My God Mary... If I had it in me to get another puppy I'd fly out there in a heartbeat and take that little devil from you. He's a redder version of Shadow when we brought him home. Whomever ends up with him will be one lucky family! Unfortunately, Shadow ruined me on getting a puppy for a long while, I'm still recovering from and dealing with him!!! LOL Gawd I love my lil monster. This one should capture someone's heart the same way too or is this a failed foster waiting to happen?

Angie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Because I commented how much he reminds me of a young, but redder Shadow, I thought I should include a pic for comparison....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> Oh My God Mary... If I had it in me to get another puppy I'd fly out there in a heartbeat and take that little devil from you. He's a redder version of Shadow when we brought him home. Whomever ends up with him will be one lucky family! Unfortunately, Shadow ruined me on getting a puppy for a long while, I'm still recovering from and dealing with him!!! LOL Gawd I love my lil monster. This one should capture someone's heart the same way too or is this a failed foster waiting to happen?
> 
> Angie


Wow Angie they do look a like...... NO failed foster...... I still have Cruiser here and with No one really wanting him because of his heart murmur, He could be here long term..... Which is ok my me...............


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a face!! He sure looks like a cutie.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG hes so cute Mary!!! Bet he will get adopted quick!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I keep coming back and looking at these pictures..... I've even sent them to Bill and he's in love too!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Mary, what a little cutie. Wow!!! He is just a sweetie. I would say failed foster but with Cruiser there, and that being long term, I know he wont be staying long. I am sure he will go quickly. Great shots of the little guy. How is he doing with your crew??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dunkin is doing fine.. this lil guy is a spitfire....:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Dunkin is doing fine.. this lil guy is a spitfire....:bowl::bowl::bowl:


Now why doesnt that surprise me?? LOL!!! He sure looks like one. Maybe he will be there long enough to show Hoots a few tricks. LOL!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Now why doesnt that surprise me?? LOL!!! He sure looks like one. Maybe he will be there long enough to show Hoots a few tricks. LOL!!


Maybe... but I dont think so...Dunkin is more into showing Cruiser how he thinks its should be... but it's not working


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Maybe... but I dont think so...Dunkin is more into showing Cruiser how he thinks its should be... but it's not working


You have to get your video camera working Mary. We have got to see some of these guys on video. I bet it would be hilarious. Just way too funny. Food for thought anyway.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> You have to get your video camera working Mary. We have got to see some of these guys on video. I bet it would be hilarious. Just way too funny. Food for thought anyway.


If the weather is cooler I will get it out....... I just hate it takes forever to load on u tube


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww he sure is a cutie. With that adorable face he'll find a home real fast.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

He's such a little doll. (devil-doll  ??) :no: Nope, can't see it! :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! He'll be gone in a heartbeat!

Jazzys Mom


----------

